# IT Contact - Short term



## MikeCook (Sep 8, 2014)

HI,

I work for an IT company and we have some work needing to be carried out in Japan in various locations, estimated amount of work is for around 3-4 weeks

It's basic work collecting asset information, the work needs to be carried out accurately and as it's in a customer location you need to be presentable 

Question, does anyone know anyone who might be interested in this work, or do you know an agency that could help ?

Any advice welcome


----------

